# Cosa devo pensare?



## disincantata (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Delusaebasta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma uno che accetta di venire a letto con me, vuol dire che mi vuole e se mi cerca vuol dire che mi ama.
> ...


Duretta la facocera!  Poi qualcuno ci crede poco che esistono tipe insicure che si divertono così!    Autodefinirsi meglio della moglie, corteggiando  uno che non la cercava,  mah!  Si fara'  pue qualche domanda su di lei, definirla pericolosa e' il minimo. Ma lo ama, ahahahah. Offrirgli pure casa sua. Meglio o peggio di così. ....


----------

